# Toro Riding Lawn Mower has gas in oil?



## lilbrothersue (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a Toro Riding Lawn Mower, model # 13RL60RG044. It had sat idle for 3 years. We cleaned the carburator and flushed the gas out... Ran okay a few times.
Then it started and blew alot of white smoke and back fired. We checked the oil and found gas on the dip stick. Drained and cleared out the oil and gas, fill mower back up with oil. 
It ran good for a few times, but now has gas in the oil again. Any suggestions on how this is happeneing and how to resolve it?
Many thanks!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the needle/seat or the float is not shutting off the fuel in the carb.


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 6, 2007)

*toro rider*

It sounds like the needle and seat, but if you don't want to rebuild the carb put a inline gas shut off in the gas line problem solved


----------

